# Surbuf buffing pads



## Woodworker123 (Aug 3, 2010)

Anyone ever used these? They're hook and loop foam pads with a stiff bristle on the buffing side. I came across them at Woodcraft today (about $5 cheaper for two 5.5" than on the site).

http://www.surbuf.com/Surbuf-R-Series-Applicator-And-Buffing-Pads.asp

I recently picked up a couple of 3M hook and loop buffing pads (wool and microfiber) at RS Hughes to finish off coats of Polyxoil. My plan was to wipe away the excess oil finish and finish it off with the buffing pad on an electric ROS. I had a couple of boards of maple I was finishing and realized after a coat had dried that I hadn't completely buffed away the streaks with rags. This seems like it would make it a lot easier to get a good finish (and less of a workout on my arm, who needs exercise).

Anyway, these things seem like they'll give similar results but they're about half the cost of the 3M buffing pads. I'm particularly interested in how they hold up as far as building up dried up finish.

Curious if anyone else has experience with these. My Porter Cable ROS is at the repair shop but I have a new Bosch ROS on the way so I can dedicate one to buffing and one to sanding. I'll try to post my experience here or in a review sometime next week.


----------



## Woodworker123 (Aug 3, 2010)

I still haven't had enough time to write a full review of these, and honestly probably won't unless someone seems interested.

I will say, I wasn't impressed with them with the Bosch ROS, but then again I wasn't very impressed with that sander and am returning it for a second PC 390. My first impression using these pads with the PC are positive, although maybe that's just because it is a second coat and so it didn't need quite as much buffing.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Ive used them sparingly on a few projects. It worked just OK at buffing out a coat of paste wax. Like you i really havent used them enough to give a full on review. I ran the pad with my PC ROS.


----------

